# Property Price Register Website-Online 30-Sep-2012.



## Knuttell (29 Sep 2012)

A national property price register for Ireland was mentioned as far back as early 2010 – and it finally looks like it is becoming a reality .
According to the Property Services Regulatory Authority (PSRA) – the the new Residential Property Prices Register will be available online from the 30th September. (A Sunday!)

The new website is www.propertypriceregister.ie and it will be available to the general public to view actual sale prices for all property sold in Ireland since January 2010 . It is expected to be a great help to potential homebuyers who will now be able to see actual sale prices instead of asking prices .

Source www.*****************.com


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Sep 2012)

One of the guys on the Property Pin has developed a programme which reads the register much more easily.

It goes by the unfortunate name of     [broken link removed] 

But it is an Irish property site.  I gather that the use of the word porn refers to auctioneers' brochures.

Discussed here on The Pin 

Brendan

*What is this thing?*

 salesporn.net was born from this thread  on thepropertypin.com, where a user made some claims about volumes of  properties on MyHome.ie that are removed each day. Scripts were  scripted, programmes were programmed and the claims were quickly  disproved. evilal decided to start gathering the data on an ongoing,  automated basis and make it available to anyone who wants to use it.  *What data do you have?*

 I have data on properties listed in Dublin on myhome.ie since 9/11/12. It is gathered approximately daily.




*What else can you do with the data?*

 I am also gathering data on estate agents for each property, to build  league tables of how long it takes to go Sale Agreed with each agent,  how many sales fall through with each agent etc, but these require quite  a bit more data.  *Want a different visualisation?*

http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc/3.0/deed.en_US


----------



## Olympian (30 Sep 2012)

jpd said:


> -99999 The search criteria are so restrictive and having to enter a Captcha each times means that the search mechanism has been made as difficult as possible for some reason!



+1 Appalling design. Have these people never heard of Google Maps?


----------



## Olympian (30 Sep 2012)

There is a download function on the RHS. Just Select All Counties and All Months and specify the year. You'll then get all data for the whole country for that year.


----------



## rf1980 (30 Sep 2012)

jpd said:


> +1 We purchased a house in Greystones in Sept 2011 and it appears with the correct date and price
> 
> -99999 The search criteria are so restrictive and having to enter a Captcha each times means that the search mechanism has been made as difficult as possible for some reason!



+2 really bad design. How did I know this would happen. What is the obsession in the Irish gov with Lotus Notes aswell?


----------



## truthseeker (30 Sep 2012)

The search function is appalling. Terrible interface, terrible design, looks like it was coded by an absolute beginner. Why on earth do you have to re-enter the captcha each time? Why not use google maps or similar to look for houses in the area that interests you?

What would be really handy also would be a listing of its asking price alongside its sale price.


----------



## Nanor (30 Sep 2012)

its good to see it has actually gone on line tho.

very interesting to see what price some of the houses i looked at actually went for!


----------



## tvman (30 Sep 2012)

truthseeker said:


> The search function is appalling. Terrible interface, terrible design, looks like it was coded by an absolute beginner. Why on earth do you have to re-enter the captcha each time? Why not use google maps or similar to look for houses in the area that interests you?
> 
> What would be really handy also would be a listing of its asking price alongside its sale price.



Give it a few days and someone will have this done on a third party website - there's already some people analysing the data on the propertypin site


----------



## rf1980 (30 Sep 2012)

Updated the data to opendata.socrata.com/dataset/Ireland-Property-Prices-2010-2012-Sept/79zt-qqb2 to make analysis and searching easier.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Sep 2012)

tvman said:


> Give it a few days and someone will have this done on a third party website - there's already some people analysing the data on the propertypin site



Yes, hopefully.


----------



## Knuttell (30 Sep 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Lol - and we wonder why the country is broke, money was paid for the real website and months were spent designing/planning/coding/testing, and for free something immensely easier to use appears within hours.



Its a pretty poor site,not having the number of bedrooms is a bit of a drawback,why this wasn't introduced years ago is a complete mystery...or is it?


----------



## truthseeker (30 Sep 2012)

Knuttell said:


> Its a pretty poor site,not having the number of bedrooms is a bit of a drawback,why this wasn't introduced years ago is a complete mystery...or is it?



Yes, there isnt a lot of information, although going forward one would hope that it has been designed with placeholders in the database for more info such as size/number of rooms/type of house (semi-d, terrace etc). 

The data has a lot of woeful errors as well, some stuff that even a cursory eyeball check would have shown as wrong like Cork and Limerick being added as county names to places in Dublin xx postcodes.


----------



## michaelm (30 Sep 2012)

A house I sold in 2011 shows up @ 7k less than I got for it.  I guess the purchaser stated that there was 7k worth of flooring or appliances or whatever to reduce their stamp duty (albeit by only €70) . . assuming one can still do that then the prices shown could be less that was actually paid.


----------



## reddanmm (30 Sep 2012)

There seems to be an error on houses prices.  The house  i bought in 2010 is down for 29k less than what i actually paid for it.  And my friends house is 22k less than what she paid . Not very reliable


----------



## PaddyBloggit (30 Sep 2012)

Prices are based on the amount you paid stamp duty on.

The balance was probably written down as 'contents' .... for '_tax purposes_'.


----------



## reddanmm (30 Sep 2012)

Forgive my ignorance on this but the house was a new build so was excempt from stamp duty ,so i thought .


----------



## murphaph (30 Sep 2012)

Which renders the thing at least partially useless as a price comparison tool. D'Oh!


----------



## reddanmm (30 Sep 2012)

My thoughts exactly my friend who bought a new build in 2011 would have paid 1% stamp duty yet her house is 21k less on this website . Does this not devalue properties more as it does not reflect the true price paid .
If i was to sell my house in the morning the potential purchaser would look at this website and  think i paid 29k less than i acually did and offer me a well below market value


----------



## reddanmm (1 Oct 2012)

This new site which gives the actual price paid for a house is totally inacurrate . I did some digging of sale prices around 2010  the time that i was buying 
so as well as my own house which is down for 29k less than what i paid, 2 other houses that i looked at are down as sold for 10k and 90k . 
Now if they did sell for that price i would have snapped their hands off . 10k for a 4 bed i don't think so. Where are they getting their figures from . Friends that have bought in the last 2 years have also said their actual price paid is also wrong.


----------



## Nutso (1 Oct 2012)

New houses show the price less VAT @ 13.5% - does this make the figures correct for those that say they are showing less than what was paid for the house?


----------



## reddanmm (1 Oct 2012)

They should show the actual price paid inc vat, it is very misleading but even accounting for vat a lot of them are still wrong.
I cant see anywhere on the site that says add on 13.5% vat it says actual price paid


----------



## Protocol (1 Oct 2012)

It refers to it on the front page.

"If the property is a new property, the price shown is exclusive of VAT at 13.5%"

See here:

[broken link removed]


----------



## reddanmm (1 Oct 2012)

Just saw it now. Thanks, that would make it right.


----------



## Eithneangela (1 Oct 2012)

I sold my mother's house in Dublin in December 2011 - no mention of it in the database!


----------



## reddanmm (1 Oct 2012)

I also sold my house in 2010 and no mention of that either .


----------



## SPC100 (1 Oct 2012)

Maybe the purchaser's solicitor has not completed the stamp duty payment?


----------



## Bronte (1 Oct 2012)

Knuttell said:


> Try this...
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> Source:Thatguy www.thepropertypin.com


 
That's working great, I can now check how much my property has dropped  but seriously it will help me if I was selling to have an idea of price. And I actually am in the process of selling something, just not for myself.

That weblink is also easy to use, I did two tests on it and it worked very well.


----------



## leonmahon (1 Oct 2012)

Bought last year and my house isn't on the database.


----------



## Black Sheep (1 Oct 2012)

Me too and no sign of on the site


----------



## CadillacMan (1 Oct 2012)

Sold a house this year to first time buyers.  It is not listed on the register and i'm guessing that it is because they were exempt from stamp duty.

How then will the register be of use to first time buyers if the properties they are likely to purchase don't get listed?


----------



## bazermc (1 Oct 2012)

CadillacMan said:


> Sold a house this year to first time buyers.  It is not listed on the register and i'm guessing that it is because they were exempt from stamp duty.
> 
> How then will the register be of use to first time buyers if the properties they are likely to purchase don't get listed?



There is no FTB stamp duty exemption anymore, it is likely timing delay


----------



## mf1 (1 Oct 2012)

I don't think there is any exemption anymore for First Time Buyers so that won't be the reason. 

There may be just some glitches or there may be real issues.  

There's an old theory that when things happen or appear suspicious that it's either (a) a cock up or (b) a conspiracy . Usually, cock up wins every time!

mf


----------



## RiceCakes (1 Oct 2012)

We bought last year and my elderly parents sold (and bought in 2010/11) but none of these transactions are showing up.
There are two different sets of solicitors involved and three different properties.
Should we be worried that money "is just resting [in the solicitors] accounts?


----------



## Knuttell (1 Oct 2012)

Seems to be a lot of problems relating to poorly entered data,if its accuracy is in any was questionable on even a smallish scale then its unfit for purpose and will not be trusted.


----------



## SadBob (1 Oct 2012)

RiceCakes said:


> We bought last year and my elderly parents sold (and bought in 2010/11) but none of these transactions are showing up.
> There are two different sets of solicitors involved and three different properties.
> Should we be worried that money "is just resting [in the solicitors] accounts?



Our purchase is up there from late last year, albeit at a slightly lower figure due to vendors messing around with contents we never agreed to 'purchase' in the contracts. As the register is based on stamp duty, and if my property wasn't there, and on the basis that I paid the the stamp duty due over to my solicitor well before we closed the purchase, I'd be making a polite query to my solicitor in the morning as to when they forwarded it on to Revenue!


----------



## Marion (1 Oct 2012)

I checked a couple of houses that I knew were sold and they are on the list. I know that one house shows the correct sale price, but I cannot vouch for the others.

I think it's good that this is available but obviously it has its limitations. 

House number 55 in Anytown estate goes on sale for €200,000. House number 56 is going to market but has a huge extension that includes a living area and a bedroom upstairs  and also a conservatory because of renovations.


We still can't really compare like with like.

Marion


----------



## jpd (1 Oct 2012)

No two houses are the same - even 2 adjacent houses are different - one is nearer the shops, road, bus stop, ... whatever


----------



## RiceCakes (2 Oct 2012)

SadBob said:


> As the register is based on stamp duty, and if my property wasn't there, and on the basis that I paid the the stamp duty due over to my solicitor well before we closed the purchase, I'd be making a polite query to my solicitor in the morning as to when they forwarded it on to Revenue!



Thanks Bob, I've just sent an email to my solicitors as you suggested. Am quite curious (and a little nervous!) as to what their response will be.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Oct 2012)

Marion said:


> House number 55 in Anytown estate goes on sale for €200,000. House number 56 is going to market but has a huge extension that includes a living area and a bedroom upstairs  and also a conservatory because of renovations.
> 
> 
> We still can't really compare like with like.
> ...



But if you are watching a particular area over a period of time, you can save the details of houses for sale. So you will know how many bedrooms it has. When the prices are published you can adjust accordingly.

Brendan


----------



## jman0war (2 Oct 2012)

Does anybody have suggestions about discovering the asking price of a house on this register?
I recall looking at this a while ago, but cannot remember what the *asking price* was.
[broken link removed]
Is there a way to find it out?


----------



## shigllgetcha (2 Oct 2012)

jman0war said:


> Does anybody have suggestions about discovering the asking price of a house on this register?
> I recall looking at this a while ago, but cannot remember what the *asking price* was.
> http://www.myhome.ie/residential/brochure/35-st-finians-terrace-navan-co-meath/1495435
> Is there a way to find it out?


 
daftdrop.com and sellect advanced settings and click show delisted/sold properties

*if it was ever on daft that is

or google it and click cached copy, you might get lucky


*edit
actually its seems there's an error on the page, it says sale agreed but the page still calculates the stamp duty
*Calculators*


Stamp Duty
€890

Total Amount
€89,890


----------



## jman0war (2 Oct 2012)

can't be right.
Property register says the house sold for 96k


----------



## Delboy (2 Oct 2012)

jman0war said:


> Does anybody have suggestions about discovering the asking price of a house on this register?
> I recall looking at this a while ago, but cannot remember what the *asking price* was.
> [broken link removed]
> Is there a way to find it out?



[broken link removed]
i can't find #35, but there's some info on #15


----------



## jman0war (2 Oct 2012)

Yeah i've seen it.
Was told there's something wrong with it, perhaps that's why it's still up for a lot less.


----------



## truthseeker (2 Oct 2012)

Found an [broken link removed] version of data from daft.ie for this address:



> 35 St Finians Terrace Navan Co Meath End of Terrace House *AMV 89 000* 3 Bedrooms 1 Bathroom Two Three Bed End of Terrace Residence With Extensive Fully Enclosed Rear Garden Requires Modernisation Offers Huge Potential Unbeatable Location All Amenities at your Door Ideal Buy for 1st Time Buyers Property Investors Accommodatio GIA Approx 69 65m2 750ft2 Entrance Hall 1 39 x 1 19 4 7 x 3 11 With tiled floor Sittingroom 5 16 x 2 87 16 11 x 9 5 Feature fireplace with back boiler mahogany surround marble inset Agent Smith Harrington Auctioneers add to saved ads view more details



The above is dated 2011-07-23.

What makes you think it cant be right? AMV 89k in 2011, sold for 96k?

Much the same info from [broken link removed] version of property.ie



> 35 St Finians Terrace Navan Co Meath *AMV 89 000* 3 Bedrooms 1 Bathroom End of Terrace House Two three bed end of terrace residence with extensive fully enclosed rear garden requires modernisation offers huge potential unbeatable location all amenities at your door ideal buy for 1st time buyers property investors accommodatio gia approx 69 65m2 750ft2 entrance hall 1 Save This Ad More Info



Dated 2011-07-31


----------



## cork_south (18 Oct 2012)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Prices are based on the amount you paid stamp duty on.
> 
> The balance was probably written down as 'contents' .... for '_tax purposes_'.



Probably a stupid question but does this mean the price is exclusive of stamp duty.
As per the property price register, there is a house I was looking at that was sold for €273,000 in September 2012.
Can anyone confirm if that figure is inclusive or exclusive of 2% stamp duty?

Thx


----------



## Dermot (18 Oct 2012)

It is exclusive of Stamp Duty


----------



## cork_south (18 Oct 2012)

Dermot said:


> It is exclusive of Stamp Duty



Thx Dermot.


----------

